# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مباحث مشترک ریاضی رشته تجربی باریاضی

## politician

سلام مباحث مشترک رشته ریاضی وتجربی دقیقاچیه؟واون قسمتایی که مشترکن مثلااحتمال هرچی تورشته ریاضی هست توتجربی هم هست؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام مباحث مشترک رشته ریاضی وتجربی دقیقاچیه؟واون قسمتایی که مشترکن مثلااحتمال هرچی تورشته ریاضی هست توتجربی هم هست؟


آره دیگ هر چی تو تجربی هس تو ریاضی هست ولی رشته ریاضی بعضی فصول یکم بیشتر دارن!

مثل تو مثلثات رشته ریاضی خب از تجربی کامل تر ! انتگرال فک کنم همیطور و...

----------


## politician

> آره دیگ هر چی تو تجربی هس تو ریاضی هست ولی رشته ریاضی بعضی فصول یکم بیشتر دارن!
> 
> مثل تو مثلثات رشته ریاضی خب از تجربی کامل تر ! انتگرال فک کنم همیطور و...


بقیه فصلاچی؟همه مباحثشون مشترکه؟حوصله ندارم چیزایی که توکنکورنمیادتست بزنم کتابای ریاضیم هم مخصوص رشته ریاضیه

----------


## Dayi javad

خب میبینی تو قسمتایی اشتراک دارن خیلی جزئی یا خیلی کلی !

مثلا تو مثلثات رشته تجربی ما آرک سینوس و کسینوس این چیزا نداریم !
کلا ی کتاب تست تجربی بگیر خودتو خلاص کن دیگ

----------


## behdad

> سلام مباحث مشترک رشته ریاضی وتجربی دقیقاچیه؟واون قسمتایی که مشترکن مثلااحتمال هرچی تورشته ریاضی هست توتجربی هم هست؟


همه مبحث ها رياضى ها چيزاى بيشترى دارند ، مشتق ، انتگرال ، تابع ، مثلثات ، حد و ...... پس يه كتاب جامع رياضى تجربى بگير :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ali1st

تفاوتمون توی هندسه دو و این که مشتق و انتگرال ما را توی یک کتاب به اسم دیفرانسیل بهتون میدن البته البته مباحث تئوری هم بیشترن همینطور سطح مسائل

----------


## sajad564

> سلام مباحث مشترک رشته ریاضی وتجربی دقیقاچیه؟واون قسمتایی که مشترکن مثلااحتمال هرچی تورشته ریاضی هست توتجربی هم هست؟


ببین بستگی داره منظورت از  هرچی چی باشه...خب مباحث مشترک کپی هم هستن ولی از اون جایی که سطح تستای کنکور و ضریب درس ریاضی تو رشته ریاضی بالاتره حجم کتاب تست های رشته ریاضی نسبت به تجربی خیلی بیشتره
مثلا محمد مهربان یه کتاب ریضیات پایه مینویسه چهارصدو هفتاد صفحه حجمشه یه پیش یک مینویسه چهارصد حجمشه پیش دو مینویسه ششصد حجمشه همین دیف بالای هزارو پونصد شد حالا بماند هندسه یکو دو و گسسته و تحلیلی ولی یه کتاب مث ریاضیات تجربی خسلس سبز کل دیفو بعلاوه هندسه یک بعلاوه مباحث مشترک توی هشتصد صفحه جمع کرده (تخته سیاه همین کارو توی شش صد صفحه انجام داد ).اگه توجه کنی مثلا توی دیفرانسیل اونا تمام میاحثی که تجربی تمام مباحث مشترکه ولی اون سطحی که توی یه کتاب تست مخصوص ریاضی بهش پرداخته میشه کجا و اون سطحی که توی یه کتاب مخصوص تجربی پرداخته میشه کجا

----------

